# ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كتعاملنا مع تليفوننا المحمول.؟؟؟؟



## sosana (25 فبراير 2009)

أتساءل ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كتعاملنا مع تليفوننا المحمول.

ماذا لو حملنا الكتاب المقدس في كيس نقودنا أو في جيوبنا كما نفعل بالموبايل
.
ماذا لو رجعنا لأخذ الكتاب المقدس فور اكتشفنا إننا نسيناه كما نفعل بالموبايل.


ماذا لو قلبنا في الكتاب المقدس عدة مرات في اليوم كما نفعل بالموبايل.


ماذا لو قمنا باستعمال الكتاب المقدس لتلقى رسالة من عباراته كما نفعل بالموبايل.

ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كما لو لم نستطع العيش بدونه و نتساءل كيف كانت الحياة بدونه كما نفعل بالموبايل.


ماذا لو أهدينا كهدية ثمينة لأولادنا كما نفعل بالموبايل.


ماذا لو استخدمناه في حالات الطوارئ و الضيقات و طلب المساعدة كما نفعل بالموبايل.

هذا كان شيء صغير ليجعلك تفكر الآن بذعر أين كتابي المقدس كما نفعل بالموبايل.

شيء واحد آخر .. على العكس من الموبايل فنحن لا نقلق أبداً على انقطاع الاتصال بالكتاب المقدس... لأن يسوع قد دفع الفاتورة مسبقاً.
.

تأمل في حب الله لك ستجد أنك محاط به، ثم تأمل داخل قلبك ستجد أن حبك له يحتل مكاناً في داخلك. استخدم هذا الحب، ثق بالله، تكلم معه، ضع همك عليه، وعندها ستدرك أن لك أب لا يحتمل رؤيتك حزينا


منقوووول​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 فبراير 2009)

*موضوعك اكتر من رائع يا سوسنا*


----------



## go love (25 فبراير 2009)

رسالة جميلة جدا 
وصح ماذا لو؟
انشاء اللة هنغير لو 
مرسي لتعب محبتك فى نقل الموضوع المهم اوى اوى​


----------



## candy shop (25 فبراير 2009)

كلام اكتر من راااااااااااااااااائع 

شكرااااااااااااا ليكى يا سوسنه 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2009)

sosana

كلام راااااااائع جداااااااا

شكرااااااااا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (26 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى يا سوسنة 
تسلم ايدك
موضوع رااااائع بجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل جدااااااا شكراااااااااااا ليكي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع مهم وجميل جدا

يستحق التقييم

شكرا سوزانا​*


----------



## ابن المصلوب (26 فبراير 2009)

thaks ​


----------



## white rose (26 فبراير 2009)

sosana قال:


> شيء واحد آخر .. على العكس من الموبايل فنحن لا نقلق أبداً على انقطاع الاتصال بالكتاب المقدس... لأن يسوع قد دفع الفاتورة مسبقاً.
> .
> 
> تأمل في حب الله لك ستجد أنك محاط به، ثم تأمل داخل قلبك ستجد أن حبك له يحتل مكاناً في داخلك. استخدم هذا الحب، ثق بالله، تكلم معه، ضع همك عليه، وعندها ستدرك أن لك أب لا يحتمل رؤيتك حزينا
> ...



موضوعك حلو كتير .... و يا ريت كل واحد عندو  موبايل و منن انا , ما ينسى هالكلام

 يسوع يباركك


----------



## +pepo+ (26 فبراير 2009)

ميرسى ياقمر على الموضوع الحكايه ده 
واللهى نادرن لما نلاقى حد بياخد بكلام الله ويقرا فى الكتاب 
ليه اهملنا فيه!!!!! 
ليه عيزين الفرصه تطيع !!!!!
ربنا موجود وبيقلنا فتشو الكتب لنكم ستجدون فيها حياه 
يره ربنا يرحم اولاده
موضوع صح حكايه تسلم ايدك يا سوسنه ميرسى ياقمر


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 فبراير 2009)

sosana قال:


> ماذا لو تعاملنا مع الكتاب المقدس كما لو لم نستطع العيش بدونه و نتساءل كيف كانت الحياة بدونه كما نفعل بالموبايل.
> 
> 
> ماذا لو أهدينا كهدية ثمينة لأولادنا كما نفعل بالموبايل.
> ...








​


----------



## SALVATION (26 فبراير 2009)

_الموضوع شدنى جدا
وفعلا ليه مش نكون كده
جميل موضوعك سوسنة
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك
ويجعل موضوعك سبب بركه للجميع​_


----------



## sosana (29 مايو 2009)

ميرسي اوووووووي يا
كوكي
go love
كاندي
كليم
بريسكلا
اغريغوريوس
مايكل
ابن المصلوب
white rose
بيبو
stray sheep
توني
على ردودكم الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## نادر نجيب (29 مايو 2009)

كلمات  جميــــــــــــــــــلة  جدآ 


ربنا  يعوضك ويحافظ  عليكى يا  سوسنا


----------



## sosana (29 مايو 2009)

ميرسي اووووي يا نادر على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ماريتا (29 مايو 2009)

_موضوع جميل جدااااااااا_
_ميرسى يا قمر_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جمييل جدا

ميرسى كتيير على الموضوع

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (30 مايو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع يا سوسنا 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sosana (30 مايو 2009)

ميرسي اووووووي يا 
ماريتا
مينا
happy angel
كوكو
على ردودكم الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## grges monir (31 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع سوسنة
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## sosana (1 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي اوووووي يا جرجس على ردك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## K A T Y (1 يونيو 2009)

*تحفـــــــــــــــــــــــــة يا سوسنا بجد*

*تسلم ايدك يا جميل*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


----------



## sosana (1 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي اوووووي يا كاتي على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي ياقمر


----------



## Rosetta (1 يونيو 2009)

*سوسنا موضوع اكتر من رائع ..

فالكتاب المقدس هو قاموس لحياتنا

مشكووووووووورة​*


----------



## sosana (1 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي اوووي يا ريد روز على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي ياقمر


----------



## وليم تل (1 يونيو 2009)

شكرا سوسنة
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## sosana (1 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي اووي يا وليم على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع يا سوسنة 
ربنا يبارك في حياتك يا جميلة​*


----------



## sosana (1 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي اووووي يا رجعا ليسوع على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي الموضوع


----------

